# Some new photo's of my gorgeous boy *pic heavy*



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

On the beach.....we were at my dads house and this beach is across the road from his house. Its not a nice beach (not like the ones Guernsey is famous for) but great for dog walking!!!



















At home with his snowman










Waiting for his treat



















And posing!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

His such a stunner isn't he?:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah he is! And he knows it 

I am still waiting for his coat to grow back properly! His ears are taking ages!! He was clipped...........but not ever again! Lol!! I like him ''au natural''


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely dog and great pictures,


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yeah he is! And he knows it
> 
> I am still waiting for his coat to grow back properly! His ears are taking ages!! He was clipped...........but not ever again! Lol!! I like him ''au natural''


I had Ben clipped the summer before last, I didn't like it the Misty had more hair on her ear's than he did. Havn't had him done since. His having a bath and hair cut at the end of the month though cos his look abit scruffy


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> I had Ben clipped the summer before last, I didn't like it the Misty had more hair on her ear's than he did. Havn't had him done since. His having a bath and hair cut at the end of the month though cos his look abit scruffy


Lol!! Oh yeah i like to give him a tidy up but i won't be having him clipped all over again.

I do tidy up between his toes, on his legs and the ends of his ears but the rest i am keeping! Lol!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like he had a whale of a time.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

every piccie made me say 'awwwww' 
He's a total darling :001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

:001_tt1: Come to mummy!!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is so lovely looking...and that face!!!_


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hes got such a cute face hes lovely lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha yes he does have a gorgeous face! But thats how come he gets away with so much  lol!!


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

awww he is so cute and from your pics he looks like a cheeky one


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh hes super cute, especially like his expression in the lat but one photo :001_tt1:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhhh... those eyes are gorgeous


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

hes a super looking dog i love his big brown eyes


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So cute !!:001_tt1: he has a lovely face x


----------

